# Marre de Safari....



## HImac in touch (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous,


D&#233;sol&#233; pour ce titre enflamm&#233; mais je commence &#224; en avoir marre de ce navigateur qui marche pour 15&#37; des sites sur lesquels je vais. Des fois des lettres accentu&#233;es ne sont pas affich&#233;s on ne sait pas pourquoi alors que sur Firefox &#231;a marche.

Mais par contre ce qui m'&#233;nerve le plus c'est que toutes les animations flash n'apparaissent plus, on ne sait pas pourquoi, donc d&#232;s que j'ai du flash quelque part, bah page blanche. Donc tout les youtube, Dailymotion, et tout les sites qui utilisent du flash m&#234;me pour les pubs (pour vous montrer &#224; quel point je sature, je veux les pubs flash '-__-) ne marchent pas.

Ca m'&#233;tait arriv&#233; une fois, on m'a dit de lancer Garaband et de jouer du piano, et &#231;a a march&#233; (en passant, si vous trouvez le rapport entre Flash et Garaband , vous me faites signe...), sauf que l&#224; le flash est r&#233;tissant, plus rien ne s'affiche...

Utilisez Firefox, je veux bien mais bon il est pas harmonis&#233; avec MAC OS X et y'a plein de fonctions sur Safari (comme par exemple le remplissage automatique des forumlaires ...) qui sont malgr&#233; tout efficaces mais pas sur Firefox .


Donc aidez moi je d&#233;sesp&#232;re


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2007)

ben tout ce que je peux te dire c'est que le problème ne vient pas (que) de Safari : je n'ai aucun problème sur Youtube, par exemple.... et il marche sur l'ensemble des sites que je fréquente (mais bon, je dois pas visiter plus d'un 30aines de sites à peu près régulièrement ).
t'as rien installé qui mettrait le bordel ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2007)

et quel Safari?
avec -sans debug?

Et quelles mesures furent d&#233;j&#224; tent&#233;es pour soigner ca?


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Utilisez Firefox, je veux bien mais bon il est pas harmonisé avec MAC OS X et y'a plein de fonctions sur Safari (comme par exemple le remplissage automatique des forumlaires ...) qui sont malgré tout efficaces mais pas sur Firefox .
> 
> 
> Donc aidez moi je désespère



La prochaine version de Firefox devrait-être bien mieux intégré. 

Sinon, c'est pas les browsers qui manque. Camino, Shira, Opera...


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> ben tout ce que je peux te dire c'est que le problème ne vient pas (que) de Safari : je n'ai aucun problème sur Youtube, par exemple.... et il marche sur l'ensemble des sites que je fréquente (mais bon, je dois pas visiter plus d'un 30aines de sites à peu près régulièrement ).
> t'as rien installé qui mettrait le bordel ?



J'installe de ombreux petits logiciels sur mon Mac, j'avoue que je n'ai aucune idée mais ca fait bien 3, 4 semaines maintenant que je trimballe ça et j'en peux plus '-_-. , j'ai même esayé de réinstaller Flash Player mais ça fait absolument rien du tout.



pascalformac a dit:


> et quel Safari?
> avec -sans debug?
> 
> Et quelles mesures furent déjà tentées pour soigner ca?



Comme dit précédemment , j'ai réinstallé Flash Player la version la plus récente mais rien n'y fait. J'ai la version 2.0.4 (419.3) avec tiger et j'ai Mac OS X 10.4.10.



G2LOQ a dit:


> La prochaine version de Firefox devrait-être bien mieux intégré.
> 
> Sinon, c'est pas les browsers qui manque. Camino, Shira, Opera...



Oui j'atends beaucoup de la version 3 de Firefox qui a l'air très prometteur. J'ai essayé Opéra, perso , j'aime pas, question de feeling et il offre trop peu de nouveautés. Aujourd'hui un navigateur ne doit plus servir qu'à naviguer mais à offrir de nombreuses options en plus pour améliorer notre navigation.

ensuite Camino j'ai essayé , il est beugué le preuve, et après 2 semaines d'utilisation , j'ai lâché l'affaire.






Vous pensez que si je réinitialise Safari, ça fait l'aider ou ça va me faire perdre mes historiques, mes mots de passe , login et tout ça pour rien ?????


----------



## MagicLudovic (3 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Utilisez Firefox, je veux bien mais bon il est pas harmonisé avec MAC OS X et y'a plein de fonctions sur Safari (comme par exemple le remplissage automatique des forumlaires ...) qui sont malgré tout efficaces mais pas sur Firefox .



Je ne sais pas ce que tu entend par " il est pas harmonisé avec MAC OS X " ... si c'est juste pour l'harmonisation de style de son apparence, et bien il existe le thème " iSafari" pour Firefox qui te change l'apparence en apparence Safari ... C'est plutôt réussit ...

Sinon, chez moi les remplissage auto des formulaires fonctionne bien ... ( Firefox 2.0.0.9 ).

Ludo.


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Novembre 2007)

Remplissage automatique ah oui ? Je savais pas O_O 

J'ai bien Apple Brush pour Firefox mais c'est mal fait je trouve T_T .

Vous savez quand Firefox 3 doit sortir ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2007)

Quel Safari?
t'as pas r&#233;pondu...

le 2? le 3?
avec ou sans debug?


----------



## Stefosx (3 Novembre 2007)

J'ai un MacBook blanc evc mac OS X tiger et Safari 3. Depuis que je l'ai, je ne peux plus télécharger sous peine qu'il buge et qu'il ne réponde plus.
Si quelqu'un connait un remède..
merci d'avance.


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2007)

Stefosx a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook blanc evc mac OS X tiger et Safari 3. Depuis que je l'ai, je ne peux plus télécharger sous peine qu'il buge et qu'il ne réponde plus.
> Si quelqu'un connait un remède..
> merci d'avance.



remettre Safari 2 (ne pas utiliser une version beta) ?


----------



## divoli (3 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Vous pensez que si je r&#233;initialise Safari, &#231;a fait l'aider ou &#231;a va me faire perdre mes historiques, mes mots de passe , login et tout &#231;a pour rien ?????



Avant d'en arriver l&#224;, t&#233;l&#233;charge la derni&#232;re mise-&#224;-jour combo de l'OS (pour Intel) et installe-l&#224;. R&#233;pare les autorisations avant et apr&#232;s cette installation...


Ceci dit, si tu "bricoles" trop sur le syst&#232;me d'exploitation et dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences des applications, tu vas toi-m&#234;me provoquer des bugs dans ces logiciels. Ce n'est plus vraiment l&#233;gitime apr&#232;s de tout leur mettre sur le dos.


Pour Firefox 3, la feuille de route indique une version finale en automne. 
Une news de MacGe datant de juillet parle d'une sortie en novembre. 

Si quelqu'un a d'autres infos...


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quel Safari?
> t'as pas r&#233;pondu...
> 
> le 2? le 3?
> avec ou sans debug?



Bah si j'ai r&#233;pondu "*J'ai la version 2.0.4 (419.3) avec tiger et j'ai Mac OS X 10.4.10."* Mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est le d&#233;bug mode ou pas :S



divoli a dit:


> Avant d'en arriver l&#224;, t&#233;l&#233;charge la derni&#232;re mise-&#224;-jour combo de l'OS (pour Intel) et installe-l&#224;. R&#233;pare les autorisations avant et apr&#232;s cette installation...
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, si tu "bricoles" trop sur le syst&#232;me d'exploitation et dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences des applications, tu vas toi-m&#234;me provoquer des bugs dans ces logiciels. Ce n'est plus vraiment l&#233;gitime apr&#232;s de tout leur mettre sur le dos.
> ...



Cool ^^ pour Firefox, donc selon toi je dois r&#233;installer OS X O_O, c'ets pas &#231;a que t'appelles la MAJ Combo ?

Je r&#233;pare les autorisations par Onyx ou je fais par l'utilitaires de MAC OS X ?

EDIT : J'ai fait les deux v&#233;rifiications et du garageband pendant que j'y suis , &#231;a marche toujours pas '-_-


----------



## divoli (3 Novembre 2007)

Non, moi je parlais de celle-ci. Mais comme cette version est apparue avant celle se trouvant sur ton ordi, je crois que c'est une mauvaise id&#233;e. Donc il vaut mieux oublier.

Par contre, quand la version 10.4.11 sortira, tu t&#233;l&#233;chargeras la version combo. Peut-&#234;tre que cela pourra remettre Safari en ordre.

Pour r&#233;parer les autorisations, Utilitaire de disque suffit.


----------



## flotow (3 Novembre 2007)

la 10.4.11 apporterai Saf' 3


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Novembre 2007)

Mais avant que la 10.4.11 ne sorte, je risque de passer à 10.5 , je veux dire d'ici 2, 3 mois


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2007)

c'est marrant 
pourquoi tu ne veux pas dire quel Safari tu utilises?

Il semble - si j'ai compris- que Safari te pose des probl&#232;mes
Il serait judicieux de savoir quelle version tu utilises tu ne crois pas? 
Alors 
re-re demande
Safari 2?
Safari3 ( beta)?
version standard ou debug?


----------



## plogoff (4 Novembre 2007)

Ben il me semble qu'il ait répondu à ta question et deux fois même...:love:

Bon c'est dimanche et tu ne dois pas avoir encore pris ton p'tit déj


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Vous savez quand Firefox 3 doit sortir ?



Normalement fin 2007 début 2008. 

Une image de la version de développement du skin par défaut sur Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2007)

plogoff a dit:


> Ben il me semble qu'il ait r&#233;pondu &#224; ta question et deux fois m&#234;me...:love:
> 
> Bon c'est dimanche et tu ne dois pas avoir encore pris ton p'tit d&#233;j


Exact !

D&#233;sol&#233;
Et comme ce n'est pas du tout mon genre de nier mes b&#234;tises , je n'&#233;dite pas, j'assume.
----

Je serai partisan des tests classiques 
test autre utilisateur
combo
 r&#233;paration des autorisations  ( eventuellement verif du volume )
changement de plist 
 virer les caches


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J'installe de ombreux petits logiciels sur mon Mac, j'avoue que je n'ai aucune id&#233;e mais ca fait bien 3, 4 semaines maintenant que je trimballe &#231;a et j'en peux plus '-_-. , j'ai m&#234;me esay&#233; de r&#233;installer Flash Player mais &#231;a fait absolument rien du tout.
> (...)


Installer des logiciels tiers en grand nombre et bidouiller sans cesse; &#231;a finit par mettre le bazar dans le syst&#232;me de base...
C'est ce qui m'est arriv&#233; il y a quelque temps; apr&#232;s sauvegarde et une r&#233;install compl&#232;te, je n'ai plus aucun probl&#232;me...
En OS 10.3.9 et Safari 1.3.2 tout roule impeccable... 
Et je n'installe plus n'importe quoi...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2007)

A propos des logiciels tiers
-Il y a ceux qui volontairement ou non agissent sur des fichiers systeme ou les ont modifi&#233;s( customisation ou interaction type bug)

-Il y a ceux qui actifs ont des interactions ind&#233;sirables sur la session

2 moyens de voir
test sur session 2 ,  autre  compte sans les logiciels actifs ( et session 1 ferm&#233;e)

dans session usuelle d&#233;sactiver ces logiciels et les r&#233;activer un par un et voir l'effet


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Exact !
> 
> Désolé
> Et comme ce n'est pas du tout mon genre de nier mes bêtises , je n'édite pas, j'assume.
> ...



J'aime mieux ça , J'ai réparé les autorisations pour les deux mais ca marhce pas non plus.



G2LOQ a dit:


> Normalement fin 2007 début 2008.
> 
> Une image de la version de développement du skin par défaut sur Mac.



J'ai entendu qu'il sortirait également début 2008...



pascalformac a dit:


> A propos des logiciels tiers
> -Il y a ceux qui volontairement ou non agissent sur des fichiers systeme ou les ont modifiés( customisation ou interaction type bug)
> 
> -Il y a ceux qui actifs ont des interactions indésirables sur la session
> ...



Mais y'a un petit problème c'est que j'ai qu'une seule session vu que je suis le seul à l'utiliser  


et je sais toujours pas c'est uoi le débug mode


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Novembre 2007)

Je viens d'essayer le skin " Safari " sur Firefox , c'est d'un moche


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> (...)
> Mais y'a un petit probl&#232;me c'est que j'ai qu'une seule session vu que je suis le seul &#224; l'utiliser
> (...)


Suffit d'en cr&#233;er une autre...


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Novembre 2007)

Euh tu penses pas que c'est beaucoup pour ce petit problème ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh tu penses pas que c'est beaucoup pour ce petit probl&#232;me ? :rateau:


&#199;a prend 2mn...
Apr&#232;s, si tu ne veux pas v&#233;rifier...
Tu peux continuer &#224; r&#226;ler...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

un 2 &#232; compte ca prend peu de temps &#224; cr&#233;er 
et te servira toujours
A chaque fois que t'as un souci avec une appli ou une fonction.
Permet rapidement de cerner un probleme.


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça prend 2mn...
> Après, si tu ne veux pas vérifier...
> Tu peux continuer à râler...




Je suis tenté pour la 2ème solution  , mais bon je vais voir pour me créer un compte ^^


pascalformac a dit:


> un 2 è compte ca prend peu de temps à créer
> et te servira toujours
> A chaque fois que t'as un souci avec une appli ou une fonction.
> Permet rapidement de cerner un probleme.



Ok , euh , sur osxfacile y'a un tuto dessus ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

tu es un comique toi

c'est tellement simple 
que l'aide du Mac ou preferences systeme  ( creation de compte) te pilote en quelques lignes
ou  fouiller les archives du mac


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Novembre 2007)

oui j'ai toujours été comique , j'avoue j'ai pas cherché même dans les préf systèmes . Je verrais ça plus tard, là j'ai du boulot qui m'attend.


----------



## Cricri (7 Novembre 2007)

Mon Safari plante 5 fois plus sous LEOPARD


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Novembre 2007)

Bah dis donc pauvre léopard il commence à avoir plein de problèmes :s  :rose:


----------



## David_b (8 Novembre 2007)

moi, Safari ne plante pas... plus que sous Tiger (de temps en temps).


----------



## quetzal (8 Novembre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai pirat&#233; sans le vouloir ton sujet. J'ai cr&#233;&#233; un nouveau sujet pour cette question.

Personnellement, je suis tr&#232;s satisfait de Firefox. Safari me parait juste un peu plus rapide, mais nous avons rencontr&#233; des probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233; sur le propre site de l'association pour laquelle j'ai travaill&#233;.


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2007)

Wow! Leopard apprend et fait la recherche de conflit tout seul!


----------



## Php21 (8 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et quel Safari?
> avec -sans debug?
> 
> Et quelles mesures furent d&#233;j&#224; tent&#233;es pour soigner ca?



Safari 3.0.3 en beta depuis qqlq semaines & 0 probleme 

FF devient 1 vrritable usine &#224; gazqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq;


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Novembre 2007)

MAJ faites de 10.4.11 sur un iMac Alu et donc avec Safari en prime , mais j'ai toujours rien , ça doit être donc un problême interne avec le module Flash , je vais voir.

Malgré tout Safari, a l'air plus rpaide et mieux que son grand frère 2.0.4 , il informe quand y'a plusieurs onglets avant de fermer la fenpetre c'ets déjà ça


----------



## skystef (17 Novembre 2007)

Pourquoi attendre un Firefox agréable sur Mac alors qu'il y a Camino? Pour les extensions?


----------



## atchoume (17 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous moi aussi je trouve que safari 3 est plus rapide, mais depuis quelques jours voila ce qu'il affiche à l'ouverture


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2007)

Passe à la X.4.11 et tu auras la version stable.


----------



## desertea (17 Novembre 2007)

Laisse tomber Safari, c'est une plaie ce navigateur !!!

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas de plantage. Mais une foule de site ne s'affichent pas correctement, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec Firefox par exemple.
Il est hallucinant qu'Apple ne soit pas foutu de faire un navigateur 100% compatible ?

C'est comme acheter une télévision qui ne serait pas compatible avec certaines chaines !!! Croyez vous que nous aurions tous 2 TV ? non suremment pas !! 

J'aimerai utiliser Safari, j'avais de l'espoir dans la version 3 (de léo) mais rien n'a bougé !!!



PS: à titre d'exemple pour illustrer le problème, essayez d'afficher le programme TV d'Eurosport avec Safari !!! (sur la page d'accueil cliquez sur TV sur le bandeau tout à droite)


----------



## David_b (17 Novembre 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Laisse tomber Safari, c'est une plaie ce navigateur !!!


 



> C'est comme acheter une *télévision* qui ne serait pas compatible avec certaines chaines !!! Croyez vous que nous aurions tous 2 TV ? non suremment pas !!
> 
> J'aimerai utiliser Safari, j'avais de l'espoir dans la version 3 (de léo) mais rien n'a bougé !!!
> 
> ...


Quelle triste idée d'acheter (ou de regarder) une télé.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Laisse tomber Safari, c'est une plaie ce navigateur !!!
> 
> Pour ma part, je n'ai pas de plantage. Mais une foule de site ne s'affichent pas correctement, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec Firefox par exemple.
> Il est hallucinant qu'Apple ne soit pas foutu de faire un navigateur 100&#37; compatible ?
> ...



Restons calme&#8230; 

Tu ne t'es pas demand&#233; un moment si ce n'&#233;tait pas les sites qui &#233;taient cod&#233;s comme des cochons au lieu de tout mettre sur le dos des navigateurs?  Pour info, Safari a &#233;t&#233; le premier a passer le test acid2. Il a certes des petits d&#233;fauts comme ses copains Firefox, Opera et d'autres mais compar&#233; &#224; IE6 ils sont tous tr&#232;s loin devant au niveau qualit&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

Donc, ce qu'il faut faire : &#233;crire au webmaster pour lui signaler que son site ne fonctionne pas dans Safari et lui demander d'y rem&#233;dier.

Si il avait fait son boulot correctement, il aurait v&#233;rifi&#233; son site dans Safari. Et cette fois l'excuse de _je n'ai pas de mac_ ne tiens plus.


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Novembre 2007)

Je comprends quand même desertea, Safari est un navigateur je pense plus vieux que Firefox et pourtant ce dernier a réussi à prendre des parts de marché à une vitesse hallucinante et il ne s'est pas posé la question d'écrire un mail à la personne ou si le code est pourri, le résultat est là ça marche. C'est dommage .


----------



## Jef94 (18 Novembre 2007)

Merci à tous les intervenants de ce post car ils m'ont permis de prendre conscience que safari, la version 3 en ce qui me concerne, était la cause de l'impossibilité que j'avais d'accéder au serveur ftp de mes pages perso, Orange en l'occurence.

J'ai téléchargé Firefox et j'y accède désormais sans problème !

N'hésitez donc pas : téléchargé Firefox !


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2007)

Jef94 a dit:


> Merci à tous les intervenants de ce post car ils m'ont permis de prendre conscience que safari, la version 3 en ce qui me concerne, était la cause de l'impossibilité que j'avais d'accéder au serveur ftp de mes pages perso, Orange en l'occurence.
> 
> J'ai téléchargé Firefox et j'y accède désormais sans problème !
> 
> N'hésitez donc pas : téléchargé Firefox !



Avec une orthographe correcte, cela aurait plus de conviction. 

Cela dit, il faudra bien qu'Orange se décide à rendre les pages de son site pleinement compatibles avec Safari, sinon cela risque de coincer au niveau de l'iPhone.

Je rappelle que le problème n'est pas Safari mais bien la façon dont ont été conçues les dites pages.

Et puis Camino est bien mieux intégré à Mac OS X que FF tout en embarquant le même moteur de rendu.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je comprends quand même desertea, Safari est un navigateur je pense plus vieux que Firefox et pourtant ce dernier a réussi à prendre des parts de marché à une vitesse hallucinante et il ne s'est pas posé la question d'écrire un mail à la personne ou si le code est pourri, le résultat est là ça marche. C'est dommage .



Tu sais que les navigateurs modernes possèdent deux moteurs de rendu? Un pour les sites fait dans les règles de l'art (avec les standards) et l'autre quand le site est codé avec les pieds? Faut croire que le moteur de Firefox est plus performant dans ce cas-ci. Mais peut-être que sur un autre site ça serait Safari qui serait meilleur. Bref, tant que les webmaster resteront avec leurs pratiques du siècle passé,  il restera toujours ici et là des sites qui ne s'afficheront pas convenablement. Et puis, je le répète, la moindre des choses quand on fait un site est de vérifier qu'il s'affiche (se dégrade) correctement dans les principaux navigateurs du marché. Et même qu'il soit utilisable via une synthèse vocale, un pda, un iphone, etc.


----------



## Frodon (18 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je comprends quand m&#234;me desertea, Safari est un navigateur je pense plus vieux que Firefox



Safari plus vieux que Firefox??? Depuis quand? J'utilisais Firefox depuis d&#233;j&#224; des ann&#233;es quand Safari 1.0 Beta est sorti...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Safari plus vieux que Firefox??? Depuis quand? J'utilisais Firefox depuis déjà des années quand Safari 1.0 Beta est sorti...



Je n'étais plus très sûr Merci. 

C'est vrai que Camino a été un des premiers navigateur post IE Mac et il était déjà basé su le moteur de mozilla.


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Safari plus vieux que Firefox??? Depuis quand? J'utilisais Firefox depuis déjà des années quand Safari 1.0 Beta est sorti...



Désolé , je n'étais pas sûr aussi, mais quel navigateur était utilisé alors à la place ? IE ? O_O



gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu sais que les navigateurs modernes possèdent deux moteurs de rendu? Un pour les sites fait dans les règles de l'art (avec les standards) et l'autre quand le site est codé avec les pieds? Faut croire que le moteur de Firefox est plus performant dans ce cas-ci. Mais peut-être que sur un autre site ça serait Safari qui serait meilleur. Bref, tant que les webmaster resteront avec leurs pratiques du siècle passé,  il restera toujours ici et là des sites qui ne s'afficheront pas convenablement. Et puis, je le répète, la moindre des choses quand on fait un site est de vérifier qu'il s'affiche (se dégrade) correctement dans les principaux navigateurs du marché. Et même qu'il soit utilisable via une synthèse vocale, un pda, un iphone, etc.



Oui c'est vrai que le webmaster devrait prendre tout en compte, mais bon étant moi même webdesigner pendant mes études (mais bon je veux pas en faire mon métier), on me dit souvent de faire attention à IE et Firefox Point Barre, car à eux deux, ils ont un parc informatique hallucinant...

Et puis en même temps, quand je fais des sites, je code normalement en HTML , PHP etc... je fais pas en sorte qu'il ne soit compatible avec ou tel ou tel navigateur, je ne sais même pas comment faire.

Et puis le jour où ils me demanderont qu'il soit compatible avec les versions portables pour téléphones, MAC OS sera déjà en version 10.15.8


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Et puis en même temps, quand je fais des sites, je code normalement en HTML , PHP etc... je fais pas en sorte qu'il ne soit compatible avec ou tel ou tel navigateur, *je ne sais même pas comment faire*.



Tant mieux. 

Plus sérieusement tu peux utiliser plusieurs css adaptées pour plusieurs médias, pour l'iphone c'est un media CSS3.


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Novembre 2007)

Merci bien l'ami , j'en ferais bon usage


----------



## Frodon (18 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; , je n'&#233;tais pas s&#251;r aussi, mais quel navigateur &#233;tait utilis&#233; alors &#224; la place ? IE ? O_O



Le navigateur fourni par d&#233;faut avec Mac OS X tu veux dire? C'&#233;tait IE 5 oui en effet.

En alternative il y avait:

- Firefox
- Mozilla (la suite)
- Camino
- OmniWeb
- iCab


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Novembre 2007)

Je fais revivre ce topic pour vous annoncer que ca y est j'ai enfin les animations Flash sur Safari 3 après 4 semaines sans flash O_O.


Comment j'ai réussi à le faire marcher, quelles sont les démarches ? Voici un tutoriel :


Étape 1 : Priez Steve Jobs le Grand

Étape 2 : Sautez à cloche pied 20 fois sur chaque pieds

Étape 3 : Lancez le terminal et écrivez : " J'aime trop Apple"

Et voilà c'est bon 



Non plus sérieusement, j'en sais rien , je suis tombé sur une vidéo de Dailymotion et j'ai réussi à le lire et j'ai remarqué que j'étais sur Safari O_O.

Donc voilà


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Avril 2008)

Un petit up pour donner l'astuce aux personnes a qui ca arriverait 

Après la maj de la version 3.1 de Safari , j'ai eu de nouveaux accès aux vidéos et quelques jours  après de nouveau plus rien. Satané Safari, met en faite il faut pas jouer les bidouilleurs ou lancer Garageband machin, mais tout simplement :

- regarder dans les préférences de Safari , onglet Sécurité , vous avez normalement la case Autroiser les modules externes qui est décoché  (va savoir pourquoi ...) très peu pratique de décocher ca par défaut ou pourquoi ca se décoche tout seul, ça fait même fuir les gens vers Firefox O_O.

Et voilà vous avez de nouveaux vos vidéos Dailymotion, Youtube etc... sur Safari.

Extra : Si jamais ça ne marche toujours pas et que ça a atteint tout vos navigateurs, j'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait vierer le dossier macromedia dans les préférences. Voilà, en espérant que ca pourra aider du monde ^^


----------



## desertea (9 Avril 2008)

Y'a longtemps que j'ai laissé tomber Safari !! 

Et oui, peut être, comme dise certains, ce sont les webmasters qui codent avec les pieds, mais il arrive un moment on a plus beaucoup le choix.
Soit on est bourrin et on veut à tout prix utiliser Safari et on fait une croix sur certains sites (pratique pour suivre ses comptes en ligne), soit on se tape du browser et on veut simplement utiliser l'internet et on vire Safari pour Firefox par exemple !! 

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'envoyer un mail à la BNP avance à grand chose. Si je veux consulter mes comptes c'est via Firefox que je passe.

Pour consoler les "Safari sinon rien" il reste les super résultats au test (qui sert à rien) j'ai nommé le test ACID !!


----------



## tweek (9 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> (pratique pour suivre ses comptes en ligne), soit on se tape du browser et on veut simplement utiliser l'internet et on vire Safari pour Firefox par exemple !!
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr qu'envoyer un mail à la BNP avance à grand chose. Si je veux consulter mes comptes c'est via Firefox que je passe.



La plupart des gros sites francais sont codes n'importe comment, bref une proprete degueulasse. En exemple TF1, SNCF et les sites bancaires ne m'etonnent pas.. Version late 90's.




desertea a dit:


> Pour consoler les "Safari sinon rien" il reste les super résultats au test (qui sert à rien) j'ai nommé le test ACID !!



Ingorant merite des baffes puissantes. Le beauf doit etre maté.


----------



## Calor45 (9 Avril 2008)

@Desertea :

L'année dernière j'ai écris à ma banque pour leur dire que leur site ne s'affichait pas correctement sur mon navigateur avec détails + copie d'écran.
Mon courrier à transité jusqu'au service concerné et 3 mois plus tard il était devenu compatible avec Safari, j'ai même reçu un petit mail avec la réponse de mon courrier.
Alors soit c'est une coïncidence, soit mon courrier à aidé à faire bouger les choses chez eux.
A noter que Firefox me permettait d'accéder au site sans problème, mais je suis un utilisateur heureux de Safari et changer de browser juste pour un site...


----------



## desertea (10 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


> La plupart des gros sites francais sont codes n'importe comment, bref une proprete degueulasse. En exemple TF1, SNCF et les sites bancaires ne m'etonnent pas.. Version late 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si j'ai un Mac c'est pour pas me prendre la tête avec ces conneries !!

Alors tes remarques tu peux de les coller !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

Ce que tweek voulait dire c'est que beaucoup de site sont codés avec les pieds, le webmaster n'étant même pas foutu de le tester avec les principaux navigateurs du marché, et que donc ce n'est pas forcément la faute du navigateur si ça ne marche pas (rarement en fait). Faut faire comme Calor45 : envoyer un mail pour rouspéter, râler dans son coin (ou sur un forum), ça ne sert à rien.


----------



## desertea (10 Avril 2008)

Calor45 a dit:


> @Desertea :
> 
> L'année dernière j'ai écris à ma banque pour leur dire que leur site ne s'affichait pas correctement sur mon navigateur avec détails + copie d'écran.
> Mon courrier à transité jusqu'au service concerné et 3 mois plus tard il était devenu compatible avec Safari, j'ai même reçu un petit mail avec la réponse de mon courrier.
> ...



Tu as eu beaucoup de chance. Et c'est vraiment super !! 

Cependant, je précise que cela ne concerne pas qu'un seul site (du moins pour ma part). 

Pour moi utiliser Safari ou autre chose ne fait pas beaucoup de différence. 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais faire des efforts, pour utiliser Safari à tous prix ? 
Les seuls "Plus" de Safari sont par exemple les fonctions liées au trackpad de mon MBA, ou la synchro avec .Mac !!!
Autant dire pas grand chose, comparé aux plug'in et la compatibilité proposés par FF.
Chacun ses choix. Mais jusqu'à présent aucun site ne m'a posé souci avec FF. 

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, imaginez que ce problème concernait votre télévision. A choisir entre un "téléviseur Apple" qui permet de recevoir toutes les chaînes sauf la "2" et la "6" (par exemple), et une télévision FireFox qui permet de recevoir toutes les chaînes sans exception, quel serait votre choix ?

Vous auriez deux téléviseurs dans le salon ?
Une télé Apple, sans pourvoir regarder certains programmes ? (en écrivant à certaines chaînes pour revendiquer votre mécontentement)
Une télé Firefox, pour recevoir toutes les chaînes sans souci ?   

Pour moi le choix est vite fait !!!


----------



## desertea (10 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ce que tweek voulait dire c'est que beaucoup de site sont codés avec les pieds, le webmaster n'étant même pas foutu de le tester avec les principaux navigateurs du marché, et que donc ce n'est pas forcément la faute du navigateur si ça ne marche pas (rarement en fait). Faut faire comme Calor45 : envoyer un mail pour rouspéter, râler dans son coin (ou sur un forum), ça ne sert à rien.



Je suis d'accords avec toi sur ces points. 

Mais bon, en tant qu'utilisateur final !!
Bien que la faute soit liée aux programmateurs c'est "moi" qui en fait les frais tous les jours.
Je rouspète aussi de temps à autre (notamment pour la VOD) !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

Je te comprend, moi-même j'utilise plus Firefox que Safari mais pas pour les mêmes raisons, moi ce sont les extensions (entre autre choses) qui me font rester sur Firefox. 

En fait les webmaster des sites précités sont des paresseux, si Firefox n'avait pas cette part de marché (30% en Europe), ils ne testeraient leurs sites que pour Internet Explorer Windows et le reste, basta. Heureusement Firefox est arrivé, mais il y en a qui n'ont toujours pas compris ce que sont les standards du web


----------



## tweek (10 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Si j'ai un Mac c'est pour pas me prendre la tête avec ces conneries !!
> 
> Alors tes remarques tu peux de les coller !!




Je blablate, je rale, rale, et bave sur des trucs qui servent "a rien" sans meme connaitre. Blabla irritant, remarque irritante. Desole, je peux pas m'en empecher. 


C'est pas parce que tu as un mac que tout va t'etre facile. La connerie viens pas de la machine, mais du tas organique affale devant.

Cordialement.


----------



## desertea (10 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Je blablate, je rale, rale, et bave sur des trucs qui servent "a rien" sans meme connaitre. Blabla irritant, remarque irritante. Desole, je peux pas m'en empecher.
> 
> 
> C'est pas parce que tu as un mac que tout va t'etre facile. La connerie viens pas de la machine, mais du tas organique affale devant.
> ...



J'ai le droit d'exposer mon point de vue, non ?
Et tes remarques "irritantes" tu peux te les mettre au Q.


----------



## Zyrol (10 Avril 2008)

Même si vos interventions m'ont beaucoup fait poiler...

je rappelle qu'on est sur un forum public, donc on essaie de rester calme, chacun à ses avis sur la question, donc on les respecte.

Déjà que ce sujet est très peu intéressant... faudra pas que ça parte en sucette, sinon sa durée de vie serait écourté...


----------



## desertea (10 Avril 2008)

No souci, tu as raison. Je n'aurais pas dû me laisser aller !!!  (ça fait du bien quand même )


----------



## Zyrol (10 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> No souci, tu as raison. Je n'aurais pas dû me laisser aller !!!  (ça fait du bien quand même )



Je comprends, mais il faut se méfier de ce genre de sujet. tout le monde va donner son avis, campera sur ses positions et deviendra agressif au fur et à mesure...

Quand on voit le titre du sujet, de toute façon, on a déjà la réponse : 

"Marre de Safari" ?
_"t'es pas marié avec !!! essaye d'autre navigateur..."_ firefox, shiira, Opera et d'autre encore...


----------



## HImac in touch (11 Avril 2008)

Oups j'ai déchaîné les passions  , désolé :rose: . Je pensais que ce post allait réapparaître comme ça.

Juste pour info, à chaque fois que j'éteins Safari et que je m'en sers pour la prochaine fois, la fameuse case à cocher Autoriser les logiciels externes se décochent toutes seules , c'ets un peu stupide, j'ai essayé de réinstaller SAfari 3.1 mais ca fait rien... Dommage , très dommage, mais effectivement y'a Safari , mais c'est dommage de jongler entre les deux car ils ont vraiment chacun de bons arguments.


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2008)

Étant sous Panther (10.3.9), la version que j'ai de Safari est la 1.3.2...
L'impression que j'ai moins de problème avec cette ancienne version que vous avec les plus récentes...
Mais je me trompe peut-être, chais pas...


----------



## kaiserben (11 Avril 2008)

J'ai aucun problème avec Safari 3.1 sous osX10.4.11 et pithhelmet (légèrement modifié pour qu'il tourne sous 3.1). 

Youtube, Dailymotion ainsi que tous les sites d'ailleurs, tout marche. En terme de design, d'ergonomie etc... Je n'ai jamais éprouvé le besoin de passé à autre chose.


----------

